# masterbuilt smoker 30" digital



## Joker573

I am a novice with this smoker. Is it necessary to use the water bowl when cooking a beef brisket?


----------



## KEN W

I use it every time.And place the meat over the water pan to keep it from drying out.


----------



## jacobsol80

Yes, I would use it for cooking a brisket. You can try different liquids such as beer, apple juice, pineapple juice, etc. although I would not put more than 12 or 16 oz. in the pan. Some of the juices from the meat will collect in the pan and it could overflow if you start with too much liquid. You can always add more if it looks like it will go dry. I also smoke the brisket for two or three hours then wrap it in aluminum foil to finish the process. I have made several brisket this way and have always gotten good results.


----------



## MossyMO

Hot water in the pan helps the smoker also maintain an equal heat in the smoker. Alsowhen smoking larger peices of meat let it sit out cover for 20 to 30 minutes to remove the fridge chill and get closer to room temperature will help the smoker get too and stay at your desired smoker temperature easier.


----------



## BlueDuck

I just got one of these Masterbuilt smokers for my birthday. How do you like yours? Any problems with it? I have used an old frig and hot plates for many years. I like the idea of the Masterbuilt getting up to 270 degrees if needed. I like to smoke turkeys and the extra heat should come in handy to finish them. Any pros or cons would be helpful.... Thanks.


----------



## Kelly2

I just got my smoker TODAY for xmas. Cooking my first meal tomorrow since the preseason was done today. Any idea on the best temp for a beef brisket and time line for cooking?

Thanks guys...I read all the conversations and printed recipes.

Kelly


----------



## Chaws

Take a look at Smokingmeatforums.com

Lots of great stuff on there.


----------

